# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Quelle est la meilleure façon de sécher votre corps ?

## Jsserti

Quelle est la meilleure façon de sécher votre corps ?

----------


## Grigrivos

Salut. Un régime pauvre en glucides est généralement utilisé pour assécher le corps. J'ai eu recours à cette procédure plus d'une fois et j'ai déjà beaucoup d'expérience en la matière. Je recommande fortement d'aborder de manière responsable et de calculer soigneusement les aliments à sécher. D'ailleurs, quand c'est l'été dehors et que je veux sécher et rendre le soulagement plus expressif, je m'achète un melanotan https://pharmacie-du-sport.com/drogu...-pds-0167.html . Avec lui, ce processus est beaucoup plus facile et plus rapide et, en plus, ce médicament protège contre les effets nocifs du soleil.

----------

